# Lost in CNC maze



## Real beg inner (Dec 23, 2013)

I want to purchase a benchtop CNC router for my workshop. My wife says I can't spend a dime over three grand which seems fair but this is a one-shot affair for me and I can afford to get stuck with a piece of crap. Rather than reinvent the wheel I'm hoping this forum can help me avoid the known landmines.:thank_you2:


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Hi Stephen welcome to the router forum.


----------



## RingNeckBlues (Apr 30, 2012)

Stephen,

You have a few choices for bench top systems but I am going to put a plug in for the CarveWright system. It has a capacity of 14 1/2" wide and 12 feet long and thickness capacity of 5 1/2". I comes with it's own designer software and several add on software features for added design capabilities. The machine foot print is very close to that of a thickness planner so it will easily sit on a work bench or roll around cart. It has a strong support system with their on line users forum.


----------



## Real beg inner (Dec 23, 2013)

Thank you for replying to my post. I have read mostly bad reviews of the carve right system, so I'm very concerned with issues of quality and dependability. I was hoping that this forum would give me some insight and help me make a wise choice. So are you saying if I purchase that system it will most likely work right out of the box, and I won't be spending time on the phone with technical support? I hope my questions don't sound rude I'm just really hoping to avoid an expensive mistake. Thank you again.


----------



## subtleaccents (Nov 5, 2011)

Contact Techno CNC in Long Island. Ask for Tim O'Connor the sales tech. They have a number of tabletop machines to choose from. I have a tabletop machine and a 4' x 8' floor machine and I am very pleased with both. Had the table top since 1995 and the 4'x8' since 2005. 

516-328-3970 ext 297 or [email protected]

Good luck. Nothing ventured, nothing gained.

Jim


----------



## fixtureman (Jul 5, 2012)

I thought I saw where Techno went out of business. I thought it was posted on CNC zone


----------



## lynnfrwd (May 25, 2011)

Real beg inner said:


> Thank you for replying to my post. I have read mostly bad reviews of the carve right system, so I'm very concerned with issues of quality and dependability. I was hoping that this forum would give me some insight and help me make a wise choice. So are you saying if I purchase that system it will most likely work right out of the box, and I won't be spending time on the phone with technical support? I hope my questions don't sound rude I'm just really hoping to avoid an expensive mistake. Thank you again.


Yes, they work right out of the box. There is an occasional issue with the machine being roughed up in shipping or customer not knowing all they need to know and zapping their controller by sticking a shopvac in it while it is on, or stripping the x-drive gear because their board was wider at one end then the other, but that is why you have a warranty.

Just as with any other system, you need to do your homework. CarveWright has lots of tutorials, videos, suggested maintenance schedule and Step-by-Step projects to help you learn...not to mention an awesome community forum, as well.

Make sure you look at the dates of those posts or whether or not they are talking about the older A or B model, as the new Version C is very reliable.


----------



## subtleaccents (Nov 5, 2011)

fixtureman said:


> I thought I saw where Techno went out of business. I thought it was posted on CNC zone


Not yet. They are trying to sell the business rather than close it out. They still have orders to fill. To down size the operation would be a good solution. It would be a shame if they do go out. They built real nice machines at affordable prices. There is a group of guys that worked for Techno that have sent out a notice that they can and will support the customer base with all the tech knowledge and parts to customers that own these machines.

Time will tell.

I am not worried. These machines are well built and my Tool & Die backround along with being an ex certified welder takes acre of the rest.

Jim


----------



## fixtureman (Jul 5, 2012)

I was in contact with someone that wanted to order a unit but they told him they no longer are in business also. There are a couple of techs that will support the machines.


----------



## subtleaccents (Nov 5, 2011)

I will send an email to the guy that sold me my machine for an update. I was in touch with him 2 weeks ago. Maybe there has been a change since then.


----------

